# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Brass door step

## Black Cat

I am restoring a Victorian cottage which is past its best. The front door has a brass cover on the door step which is definitely past its best - as in it has worn thin and the nails have torn the edges and it seems a bit too short for the job it is there to do. I am currently girding up my loins to build a complete replacement door frame and to form up a new door step (since you apparently can't buy these any more unless you buy a prefab door frame). I would like to have a brass cover for it, but the present one is unusable. Does anyone know where I can get a new one? I am heading down to Hobart tomorrow and will go to Fragments to collect some window hasps, and will check if they do them, but if not I think I am at something of a loss ... So any helpful people out there, I hope to hear from you. 
Hobart or Launceston will do me fine, though Hobart is preferable as it is more familiar and I don't get lost so easily ...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You can get a decent metal shop to make a new one using the old one as a template...

----------


## Black Cat

Thanks Silent but Deadly - turns out that Fragments do provide that service. They give you a wee strip of metal to bend around the sill so you can provide the right curve for them. Expensive but. I will check out a few metal shops as well - good thinking 99!

----------


## Project1080

Hi BlackCat,
Try http://www.retlas.com.au/contact.html 
These guys should be able to reproduce what you want. 
Regards, 
Project 1080.

----------


## Black Cat

Oh wow, excellent - thanks Project. They look as if they can also sort out the sheets of iron I want for the fireplace in the spare room - happy days!!

----------

